# Is christmas eve and new years eve and new years day time and a half?



## Targetrunfun44 (Dec 11, 2020)

I was wondering is Christmas eve, news eve and new years day time and a half pay.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 11, 2020)

Eves are not holidays. New Year’s Day is time and a half.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 11, 2020)

Christmas day and new year's day are time and a half.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Dec 11, 2020)

I heard we're not getting paid for Christmass, I hope I'm wrong...


----------



## SallyHoover (Dec 11, 2020)

Holiday guidelines for Store team members. (updated 3/20/2020)Who's eligible? The below applies to all locations, except those noted in the following section. As of the first pay period following the team member’s hire date or the hire date when the day is the first day of the pay period, all non-exempt Team Leaders who average 20 hours or more per week are eligible for Holiday Pay and Holiday Premium Pay for all six National Holidays. Full-time, non-exempt Team Members who average 30 hours or more are eligible for Holiday Premium Pay beginning on their date of hire, and Holiday Pay for Thanksgiving and Christmas, following six months of service and then reassed after 12 months. All other non-exempt team members are not eligible for Holiday Pay, but are eligible for Holiday Premium Pay as of date of hire.  *In San Francisco, team members (regardless of average hours) will receive the same benefits as a full-time team member in their same position, per city ordinance. Understanding Holiday Pay and overtime. Non-exempt team members who do not work on the Target-observed holiday will only receive Holiday Pay for that day if they are eligible. Nonexempt team members who work on the Target-observed holiday will receive both Holiday Pay and Holiday premium pay for that day if they are eligible. Only actual hours worked will be included in an overtime calculation. Any hours worked on a holiday that are eligible for holiday premium pay would not be included into the overtime calculation. Holiday pay does not count towards any overtime calculation. When are holiday hours observed for Stores? Holiday hours run from 12:00 a.m. until 11:59 p.m. on the date of the Target-observed holiday.

DC's and Headquarters have there own policy.


----------

